# where to buy ipod and shure e2 outside of yorkdale



## let down (May 17, 2005)

hi, i am wondering, can i still get edu discount at places like carbon?
or is that only at the mac store.

would you recommend shopping at yorkdale or are there other authorized resellers worth checking out.

also, anyonw know where i can find shure earbuds at a reasonable price?

thx


----------



## KILOFINAL (Jul 20, 2005)

I recently purchased my iMac from carbon Computing. I did go to the Apple of America store at Yorkdale but wanted to support a Canadian authorized reseller. 

You should ask if they would give you the education discount. My experience at Carbon Computing was excellent.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Apple does not extend educational pricing to resellers.

But I know Carbon does have the Shure e2 headphones...awesome buds!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I just bought a pair of iPod-white Etymotic ER6i buds off of eBay, shipped for CAN$125.65. I just went with the "Buy Now" price, not wanting to dick around. I'm going camping in a couple of days and won't be around for the entire bid time. The price for these at Carbon before tax is $200.00 bucks.

The Shure E2 buds are very well regarded, but iPodlounge egded in favour of the Etymotics ER6i (the ER6 -- _no i_ -- are black and have a more flat bass response compared to the _slightly_ warmed-up ER6*i*). I already have a pair of Sony MDR-EX71 buds which sound nice and are vey comfortable, but the Shures and Etymotics are said to be head-and-shoulders above other buds -- and iPodlounge (among many other reviews) describe the more expensive Etymotic ER4 buds as "mind altering"


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

if you're looking at the etymotic, just spend the extra and get the shure e3c's

much better.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

"Much" better? I confess that I've not used either of them (have the ER6i on order), but the prevailing opinions I've read out there is that, while the Shures are great, the Etymotics are a bit better. And the price I got on eBay was darned good.

This website has a nice breakdown of in-ear monitors, and characterizes the Shure EC3 and Etymotics as being more "differenet" than "better". Depending on one's listening habits, it seems that the Shures have more low-end colour and high-end roll-off, whereas the Etymotics have a more "flat" repsonse, meaning truer to the intended mix of the music. That website is pretty funny, actually; they sell expensive and cheap headphones, and they diss the crappy inventory they (have to) sell to meet all price points.

I say, Google the crap out of these products (as I have done a lot, today) and see. It's no slam-dunk for the Shures, and in fact the Etymotics seem to get more consistant thumbs-up.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Just read that Playlist compares a bunch of headphones, and their take on the ER6i vs the E3 is consistant with the views at the site in my previous post -- but this time the reviewers give the nod to the Shures. *BUT* they also clarify the characteristics of both headphones, attribute a paricular range of musical styles to each (pop/rock for the Shures, jazz/classical for the Etymotics) and, probably based on their own tastes in music, pick the Shures. I listen to ALL KINDS of music. So, I'm hoping that the ER6is will serve me up that broad range of music the best.

The thing that has been most commented on with the ER6i buds -- depsite them having a bit more low end than the Etymotic ER6 -- is that some reviewers found boosting the bass on the iPod help (Playlist's review touches on the tymotic's low end: http://playlistmag.com/products/complete/48-detail.php ). Yet other reviews stressed that you had to insert the ER6 and ER6i buds properly (DEEPLY) into your ears for them to perform their best. So, are the "bass booster guys" not putting them in properly? Apparantly, there's a particular way to get the best results out of the Eymotics:

http://www.headphone.com/products/faqs/how-to-insert-etymotic-earphones/

Finally, a quick check on eBay brought up a pair of Shure E3 with a Buy Now price of CAN$121.00! From Montreal. If somebody wants some E3s, that seems like a damned good deal:

eBay listing here


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I've been listening to these ER6i buds for a few hours -- without "breaking them in" yet. SO far, I'm leaning towards using the iPod's Bass Booster EQ preset, despite these things being so far into my head that they're tickling my tonsils  

The early bottom-line is generally positive. _Definitely_ hearing textures not heard on my Sony MDR-EX71 or Apple buds. Switching back to either of those buds results in a bucket 'o mud. OTOH, listening to R&B/Hip Hop with the Etymotics is probably less-than-desirable, too. These buds puked out a bit listening to some hip-hop with the iPod's Bass Booster activated. Jazz, pop and classical sound great tho, and I'm definitely impressed with the Ety's sonic precision or colour. Maybe they'll warm up a bit more as they get broken in?

Overall, given my desire for a more precise sound, I'm happy with these.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Interesting comparison of the high-end Etymotics and Shure:

http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=48198&page=1&pp=20


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

How's the bass compare to the EX71? I really want more clarity in a set of in-ears, but I don't want to sacrifice any bass. Some say the Shure e2c have good bass, but no one says whether or not it's as much as the EX71.

Also, how's the comfort compare to the EX71?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I bought the E2's a few months ago and I love them. The behind the ear fit is very comfortable but it takes some getting used to on how to put them on. It would be nice if they'd printed a L and a R on the earpieces.

kloan, I used to own the EX71's so I would be the perfect person to compare the E2's to them. I would say the E2's are less bassy than the EX71's, but I always found the bass to be too much on the EX71's. Artificial almost and it distorted at higher volume levels. I find the E2's to be a more "pure sound", if that makes any sense. Not quite as bassy but much clearer than the EX71's.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

How about the comfort? Some in-ears provide too much seal, and create a suction.. do the e2c do this? I'm seriously thinking about getting them, but only if they're as comfortable as the EX71..


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't think that any in-ear buds are as comfortable as the EX71s. The Ety buds feel uncomfortable with the rubber tips. I had read that they have to go DEEP to get the intended bass volume, but it's a little ridiculous how deep I am putting them in -- what I perceive to be the required depth. It also has foam tips, and they're a bit more comfortable. I might stay with them.

As for the sound, there's much more bass in the Sony's, but they are WAY more muddy than the the Ety buds. WAY more. I can hear timbre of sounds MUCH more distinctively with the ETY buds. It is refreshing to hear. I hear elements I just don't hear on the Sonys. But the Etys have MUCH more mild bass response than the over-hyped Sonys. Gotta say that, on one level, I miss it. But generally I'm sticking with the Etys for now.

Sound and Vision Magazine a had review of the EXS7, the Shure E3 and Etymotic ER6i buds. They noted the Sonys as having more low-end than normal and a rolled-off top end. They didn't say they were bad, but that "they're an acquired taste". The Shure they compared equally to the Etymotics, which was surprising given that those particular Shures cost more than the Etymotics. Overall, they picked the Etymotics.

Having said all that, I'm impressed with some aspects of the Etys, but at this point can only say that I _like_ them; and am not yet loving them. Some reviewers said that it took a week for their ears to get acclimated to them and then they loved them. My jury's still out for at least that long... but I'd still love to try a pair of Shures... just to see...

Meanwhile, I've got the iPod on Shuffle, so ANYTHING's coming up. All styles. Overall holding up pretty good -- and often revealing awesome detail. BUT, if you're a bass whore, they won't do what yer jonsin' fer.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Overall holding up pretty good -- and often revealing awesome detail. BUT, if you're a bass whore, they won't do what yer jonsin' fer.


That's what good headphones should too. Show you the details of the recording, neutral and with presence. 

In ear headphones are it or miss with some people - some find them uncomfortable.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> That's what good headphones should too. Show you the details of the recording, neutral and with presence.


Absolutely agree. And on that "note"  these buds shine _wonderfully_.

Signed,

A devoted Grado Labs headphones user


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> A devoted Grado Labs headphones user


I use those also - there are so unhip but sound wonderful. Best band for the buck and work well for those that have glasses...


(Also use higher end Beyer's and Sennheiser's)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> I use those also - there are so unhip but sound wonderful. Best band for the buck and work well for those that have glasses... (Also use higher end Beyer's and Sennheiser's)


Yeah. Grados won't win fashion contests, but they sound just the way they should be. My previous set of cans were Beyer Dynamics! Used them for YEARS and cried when they finally died. I brought their tattered remains along with a CD of stuff i know into an audiophile store downtown and A/B'd them with everything there for at least 40 minutes. I picked the grados for myself and a Sennheiser pair for the floor.

Pssst! Y'all want an inside piece of news _straight from the horse's mouth??_

Grado Labs are working on in-ear buds for the portable market!!!  I emailed them about this asking them if they were considering such a product back in january. They replied late spring. i then asked them again in early july. They said in the fall. Artistry takes time


----------

